# Side-scan sonar pics of Pensacola Fishing Pier rubble #1



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You can find the pics here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-pensacola-fishing-pier-rubble-1-a-99736/


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks very nice, I really need a bottom machine like yours! 
What kind is it?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

How deep is it there, do you remember?
Thanks BTW!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Looks very nice, I really need a bottom machine like yours!
> What kind is it?


My sonar fish is similar to this one: http://www.jwfishers.com/sss.htm


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> How deep is it there, do you remember?
> Thanks BTW!


about 85'


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------

